# [HD]Bereinigungstool?



## tittli (6. Mai 2005)

Hallo
Ein Bekannter von mir hat gesagt, es gebe für jedes Festplatten ein Tool, um die Festplatte komplett zu bereinigen und dass dieses Tool vom Hersteller vertrieben werden muss. Da ich ihn aber nicht genau verstanden habe und momentan keinen Kontakt zu ihm herstellen kann  ;-) , finde ich das Tool nicht. Weiss jemand was er gemeint haben könnte?
gruss


----------



## schutzgeist (6. Mai 2005)

Datenträgerbereinigung oder was meinst du?
Defragementierung?
Oder die Platte komplett platt machen? 

für die ersten beiden:
Start > Programm > Zubehör > Systemprogramme (Win vorrausgesetzt )


----------



## tittli (6. Mai 2005)

Nein das hat er ganz sicher nicht gemeint, denn:

-OS ist keines Installiert
-Die Windows-XP Installation funktioniert nicht, und er meint, das sei nur mit einer Kompletten Säuberung der Platte zu beheben.
gruss


----------



## schutzgeist (6. Mai 2005)

Sag das doch gleich   

Hm, startet die Installation garnicht?
Denn davor kannste ja im Normalfall auswählen, dass du die Platte formatieren willst...


----------



## tittli (6. Mai 2005)

Doch, die Installation startet, Formatierung auch, dann fängt er an Dateien zu kopieren, und bei 13 % gibt er die erste Fehlermeldung raus: "Datei blablabla.bla konnte nicht kopiert werden"...und das macht er dann bei allen Dateien, bis die 100% erreicht sind. Aufgrund fehlender Dateien bricht die Installation danach logischerweise ab.
gruss


----------



## schutzgeist (6. Mai 2005)

Hm, sicher dass es an der Platte und nich an der CD liegt?
Verkratzt oder so?

Weil das Problem scheint ja weniger mit der Platte (wenn du sie davor formatiert hast) zu tun haben...


----------



## tittli (6. Mai 2005)

An der CD liegt es eher nicht, weil die ist nicht sichtbar verkratzt.

edit: Vielleicht sollte hier noch gesagt sein, dass ich wahrscheinlich einen Virus eingefangen habe der das starten des OS verhindert hat (Bootbereich oder so kaputt)...


----------



## digiTAL (8. Mai 2005)

Hey Di Hi,

wenn du wirklich einen Virus im Bootsektor haben solltest dann benutze mal F-Prot, einfach auf einer Bootbaren Diskette ziehen und starten. Das Programm sollte dann alle Viren finden falls welche oben sind.

Wenn es möglich ist, nimm mal eine andere Windows CD, vielleicht liegts ja doch daran

mfg digiTALE


----------

